# Holy Shrimp!



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

fished darling tonight in the mist/rain from 6:00-9:15PM. I had the south end all to myself but the fish didn't cooperate. Only caught one northern and had about a 3 lb eye hit my jig twice in about 3 feet of water. I was able to see it on the second hit, but apparently my hook wasn't very sharp. The lake has a tremendous amount of freshwater shrimp. I pulled up my drift bag and it was full of them. While I was loading the boat I could see a ton swimming in the water. i've never seen close to that many shrimp in the lake... maybe thats why the perch have been no shows in recent winters?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

[quote="rap"maybe thats why the perch have been no shows in recent winters?[/quote]

The shrimp sure fatten up the fish quick, but you're right it can sure be hit and miss.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I believe Darling is on its upswing. It is going to get very good for summer fishing and ice fishing in the next three years. Back in 98' it was awesome! It goes in a cycle from good to bad and back again. It is only going to get better. These shrimp will help things tremendously. The walleye, perch and the pike all eat shrimp. They will grow very nicely while the shrimp are around. If we could get Canada to regulate the flow of the dam up North, our little fishery would not get flushed down the Mouse River like it did four years ago. Last summer my kids and I caught walleyes that were fat little footballs, and their stomachs were full of fly larvae. This summer you may see the fish regurgitating shrimp in the bottom of your boat. An orange mess in the carpet. Devils Lake is the same. Stizo


----------



## JamesBondz (Mar 25, 2006)

Good topic! Very useful


----------

